# Hate to ask



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2014)

Moonshine: what different recipe's are out there to mix with Grade A White Lightning?

I've had several different assortments, such as......cherry, peach, apple pie, peach cobbler, lemon aid, watermelon, texas tea.

My question, are there other ideas/recipes that your willing to share?


----------



## padronman (Aug 28, 2014)

Look up the recipe for Limoncello.  I make mine with Everclear and it's fantastic. 

Basics are the peel of 12 lemons (no white) and 1 750ML of Everclear.  Put both in a airtight glass container and let sit for 3 weeks. 

Strain and add a mixture of 5 Cups water and 3 Cups Sugar (make a simple syrup).   mix both together (the mixture will become cloudy and this is normal) and it should yield 2 750's of delicious Limoncello.   I store mine in the freezer.

Scott


----------



## chef willie (Aug 28, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> Look up the recipe for Limoncello.  I make mine with Everclear and it's fantastic.
> 
> Basics are the peel of 12 lemons (no white) and 1 750ML of Everclear.  Put both in a airtight glass container and let sit for 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


sounds delish on a hot Summer day....must make, glad I saw this.....Willie


----------



## padronman (Aug 28, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> sounds delish on a hot Summer day....must make, glad I saw this.....Willie


It is quite refreshing Willie.  I also do Lime, Orange,Blood Orange,  Grapefruit, lemon lime and even did a lemon/vanilla bean one.  Any citrus is good. 

The smaller the fruit the more you need to get right amount of peels.  Also I have seen recipes where they ZEST the peel but all that does is clog the straining process.  I use a peeler and then scrape any white off with a knife blade. 

It's always in my freezer .

Scott


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Aug 28, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> Look up the recipe for Limoncello.  I make mine with Everclear and it's fantastic.
> 
> Basics are the peel of 12 lemons (no white) and 1 750ML of Everclear.  Put both in a airtight glass container and let sit for 3 weeks.
> 
> ...




That's a keeper!!!  Nice!!!


----------



## hangin1 (Sep 4, 2014)

I use a good Apple pie moonshine recipe that I found online and it has always been a hit at parties and bonfires in the fall season.

To get started, you need a large boiling pot. Add into this pot the apple juice, apple cider, the white and brown sugar, and the whole fresh cinnamon sticks. Bring these contents to a boil, then remove the pot from the stove and let it cool down to room temperature. Once at room temperature, gradually stir in the 190 proof grain alcohol. What you don’t consume in one sitting, you can bottle for later use. Store it in sterile Mason jars, place one cinnamon stick in each jar, and then store them in a cool dark dry place. After a couple of weeks your Apple Pie Moonshine will taste even better.  This batch will make about 4 1/2 quarts.

1 gallon of apple juice
1 gallon of apple cider
1 1/2 cups of white sugar
2 1/2 cups brown sugar
8 cinnamon sticks
1 liter of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol, Everclear or equivalent.


----------

